# Does Colt mark anywhere on there guns when they do a factory reblue?



## Rocker (Sep 22, 2009)

I heard they make a mark somewhere on the gun when the factory does a reblue job.. Is that correct?
And where would they mark them.. (maybe under the grip?)
I am mainly talking about on a Python, but could apply to any guns they do restoration work on.
thanks


----------



## Rocker (Sep 22, 2009)

Well since no one knows the answer to that question i decided to call Colt and ask them..
Answer: 
No, Colt does not mark the firearm anywhere when it is sent back for re-blue or re-nickel work.
They say if you want a record of it to keep your receipt.


----------

